# Saddleback Black & Tan Referrals?



## john55 (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm having trouble finding a reputable breeder of Black & Tan Saddleback German Shepherds. The picture below would be the desired look... black & tan and mostly tan on the face and chest. The Rin Tin Tin look. Doesn't have to be GWL, GSL, os ASL. Just needs to have this color, healthy and a sound temperament. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That color pattern will be found largely in the ASL, but color should never be a predominant decider when purchasing a dog. 
What do you want the dog for? Pet? Show? Work? 
If you can let us know what you are looking for people can recommend breeders that may have what you are looking for.
A word of warning though, you may not want to approach reputable breeders with color being your first priority.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Your preferred color can be found in ASLs. Where are you located?


----------



## john55 (Mar 17, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Your preferred color can be found in ASLs. Where are you located?


Hi Diane,

I'm in Central Valley California.


----------



## john55 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> That color pattern will be found largely in the ASL, but color should never be a predominant decider when purchasing a dog.
> What do you want the dog for? Pet? Show? Work?
> If you can let us know what you are looking for people can recommend breeders that may have what you are looking for.
> A word of warning though, you may not want to approach reputable breeders with color being your first priority.


To your point regarding color, the dog pictured in my OP is available from someone I know. Not a reputable breeder. I went to see her. She was well socialized but had significant fear issues. Even though she was a perfect match on looks, I passed on her. Even though color is important to me, there are obviously more important things (health & temperament) to consider. 

My main interest is pet. I will do some training with the local USCA club with the end goal of getting her obedience trained. Probably not interested in IPO titling.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Her point is that you know your intentions, but approaching an ethical breeder and mentioning color first, will likely turn them off.

If you are open to an older dog - have you checked out any of the 10 german Shepherd rescues in the state? Many nice, young dogs that appear to fit your needs.

Examples: https://www.gsrnc.org/availabledogs.asp (Heidi sounds fun)


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Kreative Kennels is in CA. Not sure if they have the color you are looking for, though.


----------

